# French citizen denied entry into Egypt is an AUC researcher not journalist



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

The French Marie Edmee Josette Duboc denied entry to Cairo on Saturday was headed for a researcher position at Cairo's American University
Salma Shukrallah, Sunday 25 Sep 2011

According to sources at American University in Cairo (AUC) who spoke in condition of anonymity, the French Marie Edmee Josette Duboc who has been denied entry at Cairo airport on Saturday is an academic and not a journalist as has been previously reported by several media sources.

Duboc is a new hire at AUC's Sociology unit.

On Saturday, Duboc was *denied entry into Egypt and deported back to Paris together with her daughter* who was accompanying her. Duboc's husband also works at AUC. 

Duboc was conducting her research on the workers movement in Egypt in 2009.

This is the first time Duboc attempts to travel back to Cairo since. *She was told that her name was on the airport security's list of persons denied entry into the country. *

French citizen denied entry into Egypt is an AUC researcher not journalist - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

